# Lake Erie Catfish



## bigcatjoe

I know its a bit early, but cabin fever is getting the best of me here...
How is the channel cat fishery in lake erie? I haven't fished lake erie specifically for cats before but lately ive seen pics of some nice fish from there, and i always hear about people catching them while trolling. Anyone had any luck there before? Ive also heard of people catching flatheads in the Huron river all the way out to the light house at the mouth. Does this ring a bell to anyone?
thanks for your time
-Joe


----------



## krustydawg

I've never seen a flathead caught but there are some big channel cat caught. I catch a few this size or bigger (attachment) each year drifting for eyes with a crawler harness east of Huron off Old Womans Creek.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2333&sort=1&cat=500&page=3


----------



## bigcatjoe

thats a pretty nice fish..im thinking that making a few catfishing trips up there might not be a bad idea this summer..


----------



## liquidsoap

I have caught quite a few.. But I have never targeted them... I have caught them perch, walleye, and steelhead fishing...


----------



## catfish_hunter

Last year I was up there at Vermillion right to the left of the break wall maybe a half hour trip at the most...First fish caught that morning was a 10lb Channel...We ended up with 8 Channel cats that day, We were just Drifting Crawler harnesses, This was I believe late July but Im not sure of the date anymore...


----------



## neocats1

It's good to here there are some good cats up there. Neocats and Dave's Bait and Tackle are holding a junior/senior tournament there on June 2nd. Dave is planning on having at least 500 angler's at this tourney. PM me if you need more information.


----------



## fishon

we caught a bunch this year trolling and a nice 18 incher trolling the *hawgfest* tourny and we were 6 mile outs.... hit a deep reefrunner
(monkey puke).... in 42 FOW speed was 1.7mph..
120 back off the boards.... oh how i miss reports.....LOL

soon ..very soon...


----------



## catfish_hunter

Jeff I MIGHT be interested in fishing that tournament but I dont have anyone younger to fish with me, really...


----------



## neocats1

catfish_hunter said:


> Jeff I MIGHT be interested in fishing that tournament but I dont have anyone younger to fish with me, really...


Hey Hunter, If you want to fish it I can get you a junior team member. Just let me know for certain before I commit to a kid that he'll have a partner.
By the way, the junior team member does not have to be related to you.


----------



## peple of the perch

I have only seen one flathead crusing around in the shallows at a yacht club. There were also a ton of nice channels in the weeds too. But I wouldent eat any from Erie. . This was at the NorthEast yacht club. I think thats what they call it. Its by Euclid beach. Its not Neff either. There were also a ton of huge carp by the docks.


----------



## bigcatjoe

lol im not interested in eating them, but i wouldnt mind a couple pbs that i don't have to drive to kingdom come for haha
thanks guys, and that tournament sounds pretty good...

o ya where did you see that flatty at?
just wondering i know some areas have halfway decent populations and others have practically none...


----------



## Urnso

I go up river in Vermillion and Grand in May/June. I go as far as I can without having to walk the boat. 

We have absolutely KILLED on huge channels in those to rivers. Cats make a run in May. I usually go 2-3rd week in may and it lasts about 3-4 weeks before they head out to the lake again.

No flatheads as far as I know. Mosquito has huge flatheads. They use spawn tubes there so there is natural reproduction of Flats. During the spawn you can't miss. half a fish on a big hook and you will have a challenge on your hands.

Good luck! I love cats!!


----------



## Sundance

can you give us an idea the techniques you employ for cats?

I would like to take the kids somewhere for some good action cats.

thanks.

Don.


----------



## Urnso

I use a bass fishing style "Carolina Rig". I use mainly Shrimp or Chicken liver in the rivers but lakes it requires live(dead) bait for the bigguns. In the rivers you can catch 30+" on just a single jumbo shrimp.

In lakes you have to use a bobber. Big cats in lakes are rarely on the bottom. 

Ever wonder why huge catfish don't have large whiskers??? Because they don't need them. They never develop past a few pounds. Huge cats suspend in lakes. 

Bottom composition must be sand or rocks Cats don't like muck bottoms. Points and Flats that usually produce bass by the numbers during the day will produce great cats in the evening. If its windy on the lake fish the area where the wind is blowing into. Wind is annoying that's for sure but it's your best friend in helping you locate bait fish.

Enjoy your catting...


----------



## bigcatjoe

Have u fished edgewater park for cats? I thought the rocky broken shorline would prvide good spawnig habitat. This should produce cats at around the same time they run up rivers right?

What species of fish do you use under a float in lake erie?

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Urnso

Never fished the lake (erie) for cats. Just the rivers that lead into it. My boat is too small for that lake. 

Ladue mainly for nighttime cats. I have a few spots at Hinkley that produce nicely. If I'm short on time the Canal and Cyahoga river are my favs. 

I usually run 2 poles one with a float and one bottom. Best of both worlds for them cats..


----------



## neocats1

Urnso said:


> I use a bass fishing style "Carolina Rig". I use mainly Shrimp or Chicken liver in the rivers but lakes it requires live(dead) bait for the bigguns. In the rivers you can catch 30+" on just a single jumbo shrimp.
> 
> In lakes you have to use a bobber. Big cats in lakes are rarely on the bottom.
> 
> Ever wonder why huge catfish don't have large whiskers??? Because they don't need them. They never develop past a few pounds. Huge cats suspend in lakes.
> 
> Bottom composition must be sand or rocks Cats don't like muck bottoms. Points and Flats that usually produce bass by the numbers during the day will produce great cats in the evening. If its windy on the lake fish the area where the wind is blowing into. Wind is annoying that's for sure but it's your best friend in helping you locate bait fish.
> 
> Enjoy your catting...


I agree with eveything, but I have never caught a single catfish using shrimp. I think it is because an old friend of mine used shrimp and my goal was always to out-fish him so I always used cut shad. He never(never) came out on top. Except a few times he caught more, I always caught the biggest ones. Our catfish are used to eating shad, not shrimp, so it is the normal bait to use.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i have caught a few channles while wight bass fishing with minnows in the ash area but i hear their huge flat heads some times i hear of sturgun git caught while perch fishing and a few cats while perching


----------



## starcraft

Have caught some huge catfish off the old Sanduskey bay bridge. Also marblehead using just worms and those were some big cats. Muddy creek is also a good place to hit.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Someone had asked about a record channel cat, after catching a 30 pounder in Vermont I wouldn't be shocked by a state record coming out of lake erie. Tons of food and with those gobbies they don't have to do anything but cruise the bottom


----------



## TIGHTLINER

Ive had good success; wading the shorelines of Lake Erie in Ashtabula. My method of choice was a three-way rig baited with fresh crayfish. I averaged 5 lb Channel Catfish, and it wasnt a rarity to catch 10 lbers. I even caught a 22 lb Common Carp using this method up there. Lake Erie is definitely an under fished trophy Catfishery.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

TIGHTLINER said:


> Ive had good success; wading the shorelines of Lake Erie in Ashtabula. My method of choice was a three-way rig baited with fresh crayfish. I averaged 5 lb Channel Catfish, and it wasnt a rarity to catch 10 lbers. I even caught a 22 lb Common Carp using this method up there. Lake Erie is definitely an under fished trophy Catfishery.


 i agree with you but i think is kinda hard to find a lot of cats their because its so big but have caught afew channles their my self


----------



## liquidsoap

Urnso said:


> I use a bass fishing style "Carolina Rig". I use mainly Shrimp or Chicken liver in the rivers but lakes it requires live(dead) bait for the bigguns. In the rivers you can catch 30+" on just a single jumbo shrimp.
> 
> In lakes you have to use a bobber. Big cats in lakes are rarely on the bottom.
> 
> Ever wonder why huge catfish don't have large whiskers??? Because they don't need them. They never develop past a few pounds. Huge cats suspend in lakes.
> 
> Bottom composition must be sand or rocks Cats don't like muck bottoms. Points and Flats that usually produce bass by the numbers during the day will produce great cats in the evening. If its windy on the lake fish the area where the wind is blowing into. Wind is annoying that's for sure but it's your best friend in helping you locate bait fish.


Nice post!!

Bigcatjoe rocky river gets a nice run of catfish in the spring. I catch em a lot fishing for smallies, or just fishing for whatever bites.


----------



## bigcatjoe

liquid soap,
where at in the river do you hit these channels, and how big do they run?


----------



## liquidsoap

bigcatjoe said:


> liquid soap,
> where at in the river do you hit these channels, and how big do they run?


The marina stretch is an excellent area to start. I see lots of people targeting them in the early spring. I caught a fish ohio channel this year targeting smallies from the river.


----------

